# ,  / > Elecraft >  Elecraft K3

## RX3ALL

http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3_Data%20Sheet_rev06.pdf

----------


## LEONID_S

.     ,     ,        .                  6  .          ,   ...   ...,      ,       - ,  - , - .       .

----------


## rk3fw

-     S-140.

----------


## RU3GA

> .


  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> UR5LAM
> 
>        .


          ...  -     -            .

      down-conversion ?

----------


## RA0CS

> ...


!  -  :      !?   :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

.
   ,       .    ,   .       .       ,    . ,  3  .

----------


## UR5LAM

====================  ====================  =
       .

  -  ,    ,       : 
  Sub-,         IF DSP  . 
 ,      .

, Elecraft    K3.

        ,  -   "",       .  :Smile:       8  ( 4x10x10"),      !
K3    -     ,   DXpeditions,      ,            .

Sub-  .

   ,  K3     Sub-     -   200.      -,    DSP,   ,       .            0.5-30 . 
 32-  IF DSP  K3   32-  DSP c  - ,    ,     ,      .         ,  8-     , -     ,  ,    .      PSK31, CW,  TTY,                  .

100     10   .

   : K3/100  K3/10. 
K3/10      K3/100   ,       ,    . 

-   .

  K3, Elecraft   : ,   .   -    100%  (),         K3     -    .   ,  :           . 

    DSP   3   .

   K3    " ",     K3.     ,      .       (38.4)    RS232. (     USB.) 



Elecraft     (   !)
====================  ====================  =====

----------


## UA1ZQO

elecraft -  !  ,   ?

----------


## Adalon

2 RA0CS
   ?
  ?

  2        ,      -   ...

----------


## US5WE

$816  http://elecraft.narod.ru/   2 QRP     TUF-1  !      , , -,   ( ,    )   $187          ?
 1     .   -   ,    .
,      ,    3,   U5WF  c OMNI VI  - ...
 US5WE/K1WE

----------


## US5WE

,   ,     ,    . 
  ,       overpriced,         ,  - ( ) OMNI VI  eHam-e.
    3

----------


## rx3dpk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUxhVKfXf4k

----------


## RA0CS

http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3FAQ.htm

----------


## UR5LAM

.                 3.      ,        :

,        -  2,8.   CW  "",    DSP    400.      ,         DSP,    -.    ,   "" (,     -   "", "") ..    .     IF DSP      .    3  ( ),      . 3      200,,      .      -,    ,       DSP .      - .
       DSP-,      -,      DSP- ( ,   ?).          ,  3    .       FL1...FL5      . .        DSP     50   .

  N1  N2    (   2).      (5 )   . ..    ,      "YAGI"   "VERTICAL", ...       ,    ,   e       1  2. 

   3    ,      IF DSP       (!!!)   . 
 VFO-A  VFO-B    .    VFO   Sub-.  VFO             .   VFO     .          IF DSP-.          VFO      ,     .  VFO   ,    swap,copy... 

     ,  ,   3    ,   ,     ( , ..       ).  IF OUT,       ,         PC+Soft SDR+ SDR RX. 
    ""  , ..        ,  ,      ,      PSK  .          ,      ,     ,        . 

   ( cwtype?)      ,       WPM.      PSK31  RTTY,             (   ).     .    ?

3   CW, TTY, PSK31  63.         .      (VFO B)  7- -            .      QSO,      ,     .

 CWTuning     SPOT      ,      - ,   ,  3        .        (     , ..    ""   ).       .

 QRO    PTT,      2 (    ).
     /     . . 

   ,       NoiseBlanker    DSP (      ).  NB  ,       -     ( . ,  /  .).

  :

----------


## Che Guevara

> Kit assembly manual:
> http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3%20Asse...elimnary_s.pdf


.   "" .
    :-)

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-.. -    -  RF AMP   -      - 10 .

----------


## km6z

http://mailman.qth.net/pipermail/ele...er/073707.html

----------

